# The Twilight Saga: New Moon Screensavers (All Characters)



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

These are cool, they show up a little lighter on the kindle but they still look good. Enjoy!


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

I know there is some kind of hack, but how do I get these on my Kindle?  I have a MAc if that matters....I just got my new Kindle today.


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is the link to a guide (http://ebookreadersresource.com/ebook-readers-blog/kindle-how-to/amazon-kindle-2-screensaver/). Its pretty simple, once you do it you will love it to death. Enjoy!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great pics


----------

